# 400m+ BUILT Supertalls in Images



## Jewish (Mar 26, 2013)

Everyone has already seen my *+400m U/C Supertalls Progress in Images* thread, so in this thread i'll put all 400m+ supertalls that have been built.

Let's Go!



*[BY HEIGHT]* (14)
828m | 2717ft | 162 fl DUBAI | Burj Khalifa (Burj Dubai) 2010
601m | 1972ft | 95 fl MECCA | Abraj Al-Bait Endowment 2012
492m | 1614ft | 101 fl SHANGHAI | Shanghai World Financial Center 2008
484m | 1588ft | 108 fl HONG KONG | International Commerce Center 2010
448m (508m by spire) | ft? (spire height ft?) | 101 fl - TAIPEI | Taipei 101 | 2004
442m | ft | 108 fl - CHICAGO | Willis Tower (Sears Tower) | 1974
442m | 1449ft | 100 fl SHENZHEN | KK100 2011
440m | 1443ft | 103 fl GUANGZHOU | Guangzhou International Finance Center 2010 
417m (541m by spire) | ft? (1776ft) | 104 fl NEW YORK | One World Trade Center (1WTC) 2013
415m | ft | 88 fl - HONG KONG | Two International Finance Center | 2003
413m | 1354ft | 80 fl KUWAIT | Al Hamra Tower 2011
*+400m x 2* (*452m x 2* by spire) | ft? (spire height ft?) | 88 fl - KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Towers | 1998 /need to figure out the roof height, i see it's a bit more than 400m, if yes - i wouldn't delete those towers from this list/
+400m (421m by spire) | ft? (spire height ft?) | 93 fl - SHANGHAI | Jin Mao Tower | 1999 /need to figure out the roof height, and if it's less than 400m, remove the tower from this list/



*[BY COUNTRY]*
*CHINA* (7)
GUANGZHOU Guangzhou International Finance Center | 440m | 1443ft | 103 fl | 2010
HONG KONG International Commerce Center | 484m | 1588ft | 108 fl | 2010
HONG KONG | Two International Finance Center | 415m | ft | 88 fl | 2003
SHANGHAI Shanghai World Financial Center | 492m | 1614ft | 101 fl | 2008
SHANGHAI | Jin Mao Tower | +400m (421m by spire) | ft? (spire height ft?) | 93 fl | 1999
SHENZHEN KK100 | 442m | 1449ft | 100 fl | 2011
TAIPEI | Taipei 101 | 448m (508m by spire) | ft? (spire height ft?) | 101 fl | 2004
*UNITED STATES* (2)
CHICAGO | Willis Tower (Sears Tower) | 442m | ft | 108 fl | 1974
NEW YORK One World Trade Center (1WTC) | 417m (541m by spire) | ft? (1776ft) | 104 fl | 2013
*MALAYSIA* (2)
KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Towers | *+400m x 2* (*452m x 2* by spire) | ft? (spire height ft?) | 88 fl | 1998
*UNITED ARAB EMIRATES* (1)
DUBAI Burj Khalifa (Burj Dubai) | 828m | 2717ft | 162 fl | 2010
*SAUDI ARABIA* (1)
MECCA Abraj Al-Bait Endowment | 601m | 1972ft | 95 fl | 2012
*KUWAIT* (1)
KUWAIT Al Hamra Tower | 413m | 1354ft | 80 fl | 2011



*[BY CITY]*
Hong Kong, Kuala Lumpur, Shanghai (2)
Other cities (9)

CHICAGO | Willis Tower (Sears Tower) | 442m | ft | 108 fl | 1974
DUBAI Burj Khalifa (Burj Dubai) | 828m | 2717ft | 162 fl | 2010
GUANGZHOU Guangzhou International Finance Center | 440m | 1443ft | 103 fl | 2010
HONG KONG International Commerce Center | 484m | 1588ft | 108 fl | 2010
HONG KONG | Two International Finance Center | 415m | ft | 88 fl | 2003
KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Towers | *+400m x 2* (*452m x 2* by spire) | ft? (spire height ft?) | 88 fl | 1998
KUWAIT Al Hamra Tower | 413m | 1354ft | 80 fl | 2011
MECCA Abraj Al-Bait Endowment | 601m | 1972ft | 95 fl | 2012
NEW YORK One World Trade Center (1WTC) | 417m (541m by spire) | ft? (1776ft) | 104 fl | 2013
SHANGHAI Shanghai World Financial Center | 492m | 1614ft | 101 fl | 2008
SHANGHAI | Jin Mao Tower | +400m (421m by spire) | ft? (spire height ft?) | 93 fl | 1999
SHENZHEN KK100 | 442m | 1449ft | 100 fl | 2011
TAIPEI | Taipei 101 | 448m (508m by spire) | ft? (spire height ft?) | 101 fl | 2004



*DUBAI | Burj Khalifa (Burj Dubai)*
828m | 2717ft | 162 fl

2010










*MECCA | Abraj Al-Bait*
601m | 1972ft | 95 fl

2012










*SHANGHAI | Shanghai World Financial Center*
492m | 1614ft | 101 fl

2008










*HONG KONG | International Commerce Center*
484m | 1588ft | 108 fl

2010










*TAIPEI | Taipei 101*
448m (508m by spire) | ft? (spire height ft?) | 101 fl

2004










*CHICAGO | Willis Tower (Sears Tower)*
442m | ft | 108 fl

1974










*SHENZHEN | KK100*
442m | 1449ft | 100 fl

2011










*GUANGZHOU | Guangzhou International Finance Center*
440m | 1443ft | 103 fl

2010










*NEW YORK | One World Trade Center (1WTC)*
417m (541m by spire) | ft? (1776ft) | 104 fl

2013










*HONG KONG | Two International Finance Center*
415m | ft | 88 fl

2003










*KUWAIT | Al Hamra Tower*
413m | 1354ft | 80 fl

2011










*KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Towers*
+400m x 2 (452m x 2 by spire) | ft? (spire height ft?) | 88 fl

1998










*SHANGHAI | Jin Mao Tower*
+400m (421m by spire) | ft? (spire height ft?) | 93 fl

1999


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i see that you do not include buildings that we do not have threads of, if that wasn't intended you may want to include Abraj Al Bait and maybe topped out buildings like 1WTC? :cheers:


----------



## Jewish (Mar 26, 2013)

KillerZavatar said:


> i see that you do not include buildings that we do not have threads of, if that wasn't intended you may want to include Abraj Al Bait and maybe topped out buildings like 1WTC? :cheers:


Yes, i also have thinking about to move here all completed *+400m* towers, despite the fact that they still are in Supertall U/C forum... mmm okay, i'll move them now.:cheers:

And yes, i'll give SSC thread links to all the towers, but i don't know what to do with the towers, wich have alot of topics, like Burj Khalifa, it has at least 27 parts of thread....:nuts:


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

why is everyone counting the height of the 1WTC antenna.....


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

brickellresidence said:


> why is everyone counting the height of the 1WTC antenna.....


The CTBUH ruled a few weeks back that the "antenna" met the standards of a spire, so the definitive height is now 1,776ft per the definitive body in charge of measuring buildings

http://www.ctbuh.org/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=TEhukNqIliM=&tabid=53&language=en-US


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

brickellresidence said:


> why is everyone counting the height of the 1WTC antenna.....


Not everyone :apple:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

taipei 101 is not 590m but 509m tall


----------



## Jewish (Mar 26, 2013)

KillerZavatar said:


> taipei 101 is not 590m but 509m tall


^^
Sorry and thanks, just corrected it.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Kanto said:


> Not everyone :apple:


even without it still is over 400 meter tall so it should be in the list anyway.


----------



## Jewish (Mar 26, 2013)

^^
BTW, should the Empire State Building and John Hancock Center be in this list?

SSP says they have antenna, but for me there is no difference (visual) between the antenna and the spire...


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ I agree that there is no difference between an antenna and an spire so I'd say, either include both spire buildings and antenna buildings, or include none :apple:


----------



## Jewish (Mar 26, 2013)

If include none, so ill have to exclude from this thread 3 towers...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Exclude both antennae and spires.


----------



## Jewish (Mar 26, 2013)

^^
You mean to make a 400m+ BUILT list by roof height? BTW i also have thinking about that.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

I think either make it height to roof OR make it official architectural height (CTBUH Height). I think if you are being antenna inclusive it's just opening a can of worms to be honest.


----------



## Jewish (Mar 26, 2013)

Hard choice...:dunno::dunno:

Im more inclined to the roof height, cuz i wanted to create a 400m+ skyscrapers list, but not antenna/spire/mast list.


----------



## Jewish (Mar 26, 2013)

If one day we ever get 20m tall building with 500m spire im gonna kill myself.

:tiasd:


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

Jewish said:


> Hard choice...:dunno::dunno:
> 
> Im more inclined to the roof height, cuz i wanted to create a 400m+ skyscrapers list, but not antenna/spire/mast list.


I think you should make it by roof height. I will make you a diagram of these too :apple:


----------



## Jewish (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok, here we also have talking about that in these two threads were towers only over 400m+ by ROOF HEIGHT, now ill remove few projects from both threads which doesn't have 400m without antenna/spire.


----------



## pteranodon (Nov 21, 2012)

Taipei 101 is 508m by spire.


----------



## Jewish (Mar 26, 2013)

pteranodon said:


> Taipei 101 is 508m by spire.


Thanks, just fixed it now. :cheers:


----------



## Jewish (Mar 26, 2013)

Just updated the pics to the better ones, and made them all 1000 px wide.

Enjoy.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

you count the spire of Jin Mao and Petronas towers but Taipe 101 is listed behind the Petronas with 448m. doesn't make sense to me. Taipe 101 should be on the 3rd place.

but the thread idea is good


----------



## Jewish (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, really correct remark, just fixed it now (Petronas Towers and Jin Mao Tower with their *+400m* roof height moved to the bottom of the list).


And Taipei 101 is on the 5th place (by roof height for sure).

828m Burj Khalifa
601m Abraj Al-Bait
492m Shanghai WFC
484m Hong Kong ICC
*448m Taipei 101*


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Jewish said:


> Yes, really correct remark, just fixed it now (Petronas Towers and Jin Mao Tower with their +400m roof height moved to the bottom of the list).
> 
> And Taipei 101 is on the 5th place (by roof height for sure).
> 
> ...


Why do you count burj Khalifa and abraj al bait to the spire, but taipei 101 not?


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

KillerZavatar said:


> Why do you count burj Khalifa and abraj al bait to the spire, but taipei 101 not?


Yup, agree. I personally would count the spires to the height. These roof heights are quite chaotic since it's not always easy to say what the roof actually is. So to me Taipe 101 is 508m :cheers:


----------



## zilze (Aug 15, 2013)

The picture of New york city skyline is absolutely gorgeous, Shenzhen and Guangzhou skyline looks confused , just saying :cheers:.


----------



## Jewish (Mar 26, 2013)

KillerZavatar said:


> Why do you count burj Khalifa and abraj al bait to the spire, but taipei 101 not?


Cuz i clearly see where is the spire begin on Taipei 101, unlike Burj Khalifa and Abraj al Bait^^

But ure right, that what i wanted to figure out, how or where can i know what is the roof height of two these towers? I mean where is the spires begin.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Jewish said:


> Cuz i clearly see where is the spire begin on Taipei 101, unlike Burj Khalifa and Abraj al Bait^^ But ure right, that what i wanted to figure out, how or where can i know what is the roof height of two these towers? I mean where is the spires begin.


Simply don't use roof height. Use the official height of the buildings and everything is ok.


----------



## Jewish (Mar 26, 2013)

ZZ-II said:


> Simply don't use roof height.


Too easy. That's not what i wanted to create. That's contradicts my idea and my two threads.




> Use the official height of the *buildings* and everything is ok.


You meant to say "spire"?


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy (Feb 12, 2009)

How about including the former WTC buildings in New York as honourable mentions? They no longer exist, but they were over 400m to roof.


----------



## Jewish (Mar 26, 2013)

This thread about existing 400m+ honest roof height supertalls, and if some of this towers will be destroyed tomorrow - im gonna exclude it from the list.

Sorry.


----------

